# Runny Nose/Cold?



## amymadd (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey everyone!
I'm a newbie here...I'm Amy, single 26 year old girl in Utah who just acquired my family's almost 9 year old (birthday this Saturday!!) Vizsla in March.
Taz is a transplant from New York...He loves it in the mountains, I call it his "retirement" phase of life. He loves hiking!

Anyway, one week ago I noticed that he was breathing funny in his sleep. It was a kind of "blowing off air" sound. Sadly I had to go out of town for five days, and my roommate took care of him. She didn't really mention anything, but when I came home I definitely noticed it was worse. He was coughing a lot/sneezing, had some weird coughing attacks in his sleep, and this morning I noticed he had some green/yellow mucous discharge coming from his nose.

I'm a nurse. So 1) I work crazy 12.5 hour shifts. And 2) I was hoping that this would just resolve on it's own much like a human cold, but it just seems to be getting progressively worse.

Before anyone comments to criticize, yes, I have contacted a vet! However, it is a state holiday today here in Utah, so I probably won't be hearing back until tomorrow.

I'm just wondering if anyone here has experienced something similar with their V, and what I can do to make him more comfortable for the time being.
I know kennel cough can cause similar symptoms, but he really hasn't been around many dogs in the past few weeks, and he's old and up to date with vaccinations.

Any input would be appreciated! 
Thanks guys


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Amy, and welcome to the forums!! 

Sorry your Taz is sick... and the Vet is really the place to get answers and help. But as you said, in the meantime, what can you do? It is okay to give him aspirin (a half or whole regular strength, coated). This is not okay for cats, but okay for dogs. It might help him to feel better before you get him to the Vet. Because he's a little older, maybe start out with just a half (tucked into a bite of something yummy), and see how he handles it. Make sure he's drinking plenty of fluids. You can add some low sodium chicken broth to a little warm water to encourage him to drink more. 

When I adopted my boy Willie, he was in bad shape... starved, skinny, weak, and he had a cold. That's exactly what the Vet called it. He said dogs can get colds just like humans, and typically, they will resolve without medical intervention. Willie's did, anyway. However, definitely have your Vet check him over thoroughly to be sure that's all it is. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## amymadd (Jul 24, 2014)

@mswhippie
Thanks so much for your response! I will definitely let you guys know what the vet says, and I will probably get some baby aspirin later today in the meantime (I work nights, so I keep thinking it's the PM rather than the AM). He seems to be drinking and eating just well, which is promising!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum, Amy! 

Your pup could have come into contact with something he is allergic to. As Ms. Whipple said, the vet is the best place for answers. She gave you some great advice until you reach the vet. 

Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

some wise person on the forum has suggested putting your pup in the bathroom with you while you take a hot shower. The steam should help with his breathing. 

A lot of the same things you would do for own cold will work here too. Warm chicken broth, a teaspoon of honey, ginger, orange segments, probiotics to boost the immune system, etc can't hurt and I'm guessing Taz won't mind the extra treats! 

Welcome to the forum! Are you around Salt Lake City? I think Oquirrh the V, one of our members is out there and does hikes with a bunch of vizslas.


----------

